# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal

## faturachman

Salam kenal dari faturachman...mohon bimbingan dan info dr temans di sini tentang ikan koi...  ::

----------


## LDJ

Salam kenal om Fatur

----------


## faturachman

Salam kenal om LDJ

----------


## ipaul888

salam kenal

----------


## agungmar

Salam kenal untuk para senior dan teman-teman semua...

Mohon ijin untuk bergabung dan petunjuk dalam memelihara koi. Maklum newbie...

Terima kasih,
Regards,
Agung

----------

